# Do most women like normal attention to their feet?



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

First of all, this is not a foot fetish post, but just curious. When I first met my soon to be ex-wife, she was 18 and was insecure about how her feet looked. One day she was wearing socks and was going to walk me to my car as I left her house, so she went looking for shoes. Her mother said, "Just pull your socks off and go out barefoot." She wouldn't do it and later informed me that she thought she had ugly feet. When she finally let me see her feet, I thought they were overall very attractive feet because they were shaped well and had no dry, cracked skin whatsoever. Her only problem was that she picked at her big toenails and had them torn back. I told her if she let them grow they would be perfect. She said they would have to be shaped up and asked if i would do it. Once she let them grow, she had knockout feet. From there, she turned her foot care over to me. She probably never painted her toenails the entire time we were married, I did it for her. I was always giving her foot rubs while we watched tv, and sometimes she would buy special lotions and creams for her feet that I would use. The thing is, I actually enjoyed it. That was always our norm. Would most women enjoy this, or was she the exception. It would seem weird at this point to be with a woman who didn't like attention to her feet.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I love foot massages but i wouldnt like my H painting my toe nails, trimming nails, or anything like that.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

southbound said:


> I was always giving her foot rubs while we watched tv, and sometimes she would buy special lotions and creams for her feet that I would use. The thing is, I actually enjoyed it. That was always our norm. Would most women enjoy this, or was she the exception. It would seem weird at this point to be with a woman who didn't like attention to her feet.


I think this is very sweet & generous. I would think most women would enjoy this kind of treatment being offered, but probably alot of men never think of it. I have bought mint foot cream & had my husband rub my feet. He would not have come up with the idea himself though, so I had to help it along. I think it is a GREAT "norm". 

As Blanca said though, the trimming & painting, I did that myself, that would seem very odd to me.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

my h loves my feet, and i indulge what ever he likes, polsh, shoes. dosent bother my in the slighest...just proving yet how we are solid forever lol...

if it makes him love me more and be willing to do bull crappy things around the house, and hold me in higher reguard above others YAY..

but no its not weird that husbands like or pay attention to certain body part of their wives...so long as its limited to the wife, everyone else is gross:rofl:


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I HATE my feet being touched. By ANYONE. I'm weird that way, and I know that. I would like someone to massage them with lotion, etc...but I can't stand the thought of someone actually touching them. I've never had a pedicure for that reason. To add to my craziness about it, I'm almost fanatical in my foot care. I'm 52..but my feet are as soft as babies butts. Yes, I would definitely say there's an issue there....


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

If only my husband would do that for me....


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Mrs.LonelyGal said:


> If only my husband would do that for me....


Bring out the lotion and just ask him some day. He might be like me and actually enjoy it.


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

I think he likes feet... just not mine.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I recently had this foot attention discussion with a friend, who is female, who likes attention to her feet and feels that feet can be attractive if taken care of; do any of you women consider your feet a point of attraction or just something that is attached to your ankles for walking? My friend said she had noticed how women are often barefoot in commercials, magazine adds, and modeling shots. She said that photographers wouldn't do this if the majority of people thought feet were repulsive. I just say this because, as i said before, after my experience, I would find it strange to be with a woman who didn't like attention to her feet or who thought it was weird.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i think i have pretty feet...i love wearing "do-me" 3 inch heels...i love wearing polish in red tones or skin tones, everybody always compliments, my shoes, and my h might have a mild fetish...

but everyone else is gross..lol i am 5 feet and wear a 3 1/2-4 in boys shoes. in our umm...city the girls were expected to be short, bone thin, long hair, light comp, and small feet..
after high school not mant of us looked like that, and the boys grew up...

but i look the same just older, so i have small feet, and i know its a very common secret fetish so i just go with it....


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Luckily for me, my feet are attractive. I have cute little toes, and I do polish and take care of my feet religiously. I just do NOT want anyone else touching them. If someone had a thing for feet, they wouldn't want to be with me.


----------

